# Odd Robin behaviour



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've got a breeding pair of robins acting weirdly today, they both keep flying from the bird table about 4 foot from our lounge window into the window itself, going away then coming back for another go.

Sometimes it perches, at others it does a good imitation of a humming bird.

I've been outside to see if they're attacking their reflection, but from where they launch from, the angle is wrong you only see the sky.

Any ideas chaps and chapessessess.

Incidentally there is also a Squirrel which likes to look through the same window, and isn't frightened when I get nose to nose with it, it keeps going into a twisted hazel bush next to the window and running off with something in its mouth but can never see what it's got.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya Kev,
I'm guessing they're being territorial, seeing their reflection & assuming it's another bird straying onto their patch.

But then again I'm no Bill Oddie 

_edit - oops just noticed you'd already explored that possibility, in that case, I've no idea :lol: _


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They are trying to come inside for a natter.
Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Silly 4rse, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was being serious Kev.
They can make great friends.
Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dave P is Batman :lol: :lol: 


Ok enough, lets see you in tights Dave


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

If they can only see the sky in the window reflection, maybe they are seeing the reflection of other birds in the sky and trying to attack them? 

I know absolutely nothing about birds - didn't think it was breeding season, but if it was and their nest is nearby, presumably they are defending it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think it's the reflection of other birds as they'd only see trees, I thought the same myself so looked for other birds and there were non.

They've been doing this all day, hovering for quite while, then moving to another window.

Well weird.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Kev but it is not me in the piccy.
He is a bit thinner than me.

If the birds can only see the reflection of the sky and trees maybe they think they are heading for them.

Dave p


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi 
i always thought robins were cute christmassy birds until i watched a program about them
they are apparently violent territorial little terrors
that fight to the death and hound other robins mercilessly out of their patch 
so once again you cant judge a book by its cover !!
atvb 
cath


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

One of the robins that comes to our garden,when it's not fighting off competetors,has behaved similarly towards windows and the wooden slatted fence.I watched for ages one day and I'me sure it was hovering in front of cobwebs looking for ready meals[ dead occupants of the web] or the spider itself! Absolutely fascinating bird and bl--dy brave with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll keep my eye on it over the the next week and see if it continues.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We had a minor invasion of Blue Tits in the garden yesterday morning Must have been 20 of them. I can only presume they are flying South for the Winter and stopped off to refuel on their way. We should really be following them, Spain must be due a good winter this year.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was down a lane picking sloes yesterday and stood at the top of a step ladder when I noticed a robin (possibly juvenile) looking at me just out of my reach... I nearly fell off my perch 

Then a woman pushing a pram disturbed some nearby squirrels and they rushed up the elder tree next door to me I think one used the first few rungs of my steps I thought is it only ferrets that run up your trouser legs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The little bugger is back, I forgot to mention yesterday, I opened the window, to see what it would do, in case it was after something inside, and it just flew onto the top of the bottom bit looked around then flew off.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We had an invasion of flies this weekend, due to the nice weather etc. They were all over my washing. Could this be the reason, insect catching.

Karen


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I tend to agree with overthemoon and Karen on this question. There are plenty of small flying insects around the windows this week, trying to get inside my warm house. And spiders too, trying to catch the other insects. I don't have any Robins in the garden just now, but the Blue Tits are visiting my windows to hunt for insects.

With the frosts due, I will start putting Mealworm Crumble into the bird sanctuary feeders for visiting Robins. They love it. I will also prepare a ground feeding tray for the benefit of the pair of Pied Wagtails who come to stay in my garden every winter. When the weather gets really bad they will be joined by Blackbirds and Starlings. 

I work mainly from home so it always brightens my day to see so many feathered friends. Many are regulars and I have given them names. Like Norman, the baby Woodpigeon who now comes on his own to the seed feeder, without his mum. Sweet.

SD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can see your point, but this is a bay window, and it goes to the same pane each time, or one other out of a choice of 16 panes, I've had a good look, no spiders webs, no insect, but they do need a clean though, as does the window sill it's using as a toilet.

It's just sat looking art me as I tripe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just tried to upload a small 390kb video of the Robin but it's and mp4 and not on the list, anyone know if I can load it another way, I don't have any hosting facilities but I can email it to one of you if that helps.

We're off down to Devon til Monday so won't see any replies til Tuesday morning.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We went down to Devon in June Kev.

Be carefull its full of old people.

HAve a nice trip.

Dave p


----------

